# HELLLLPPP!



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

I am diligent with water changes, with water tests, 99% of the time the water tests are normal, but all tests have shown no nitrates... I havent had any issues with my tanks till just recently.

My 20 gal tank, all the fish keep dying one by one...i lost two of my favorite males last night. the neon tetras are doing just fine, though i did lose one about a week ago...but they have been in there for almost a month now. my guppies get this white lining on their lips first. then they start swimming funny. the males get half moon circles on their tails...and by morning their tails are nothing but rays...no fins at all. i try to separate them when i spot this, and put them in teh 10 gal hospital tank, but it doesnt seem to help...it looks like they get ich...and i treat them for it, and most are dead by the next morning.

in my 10 gal female tank...they are acting a little different. they get the white mouths. but then they start swimming wobbily...fins clamped. and before long they die too. My babies are doing just fine...though a lot of them have deformed tails, but they are all from the same mother so im thinking it was her genes.

Also...my goldfish...i keep up their water changes...sometimes daily if i have to due to tests...but they get at the very least three water changes a week as there is no filter on their tank yet. i have never seen goldfish sit on the bottom of the tank. i was told they were cold...so i put a heater in there...and the tank is now at about75 degrees. they are still sitting on the bottom. they do this most of the day. this tank also has no nitrates in it... occasionally the amonia spikes and i do imediate changes then...

PLEASE HELP ME....i dont want to lose any more fish.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

littlebabyfilly said:


> I am diligent with water changes, with water tests, 99% of the time the water tests are normal, but all tests have shown no nitrates... I havent had any issues with my tanks till just recently.
> 
> My 20 gal tank, all the fish keep dying one by one...i lost two of my favorite males last night. the neon tetras are doing just fine, though i did lose one about a week ago...but they have been in there for almost a month now. my guppies get this white lining on their lips first. then they start swimming funny. the males get half moon circles on their tails...and by morning their tails are nothing but rays...no fins at all. i try to separate them when i spot this, and put them in teh 10 gal hospital tank, but it doesnt seem to help...it looks like they get ich...and i treat them for it, and most are dead by the next morning.
> 
> ...


 :shock: Sounds like theres a lot of stuff wrong going on here. First of all, your nitrates shouldn't read zero unless your tanks are not cycled. I'm not sure but it could be a fungal problem, is it possible to get pics?

As for the goldfish, this is the biggest problem I see. How many goldfish and how big is your tank? I should think is it NOT ok to not have a filter on your goldfishes tank. What are your water parameters? Gold fish like cold water. They don't do that well with heaters, although a teacher at my school says he has a pond with koi and goldfish and they don't mind the heat in the summer. But I'm going to say your goldfishes problem is not due to being cold but more likely because there is no filter being run on your tank :?


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

the goldfish are in a 55 gal tank, there are five of them...all fan tails...one four inch size, and the rest are 2 inches or smaller...i change the water and test it for amonia, ph, nitrites and nitrates....every day...occassionally it gets amonia in small amounts in it, and i do a change right away...but other than the no nitrates...this tank reads normal...i dont know why i have never had fish especially goldfish sit on the bottom of the tank...i dont have a camera right now so photos arent possible.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, well first off all you really do need a filter. With being an animal rescuer ( :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ) and all, I know funds may be tight but it's for the best interest of the fish, if you see on the Freshwater Emergencies and Diseases page there is a sticky with a list of diseases. You should take a look. On the first page there is a picture of a platy with a white mouth. Check it out and see if thats what your fishes mouth looks like. What kind of water tester are you using? Goldfish/ any fish will sit on the bottom when they are sick or water conditions are bad. Do they eat? Are their fins clamped? Sorry about all the questions. Do you have a filter on your 20 gallon? If so does this tanks nitrates read zero also? zero nitrates means your tank is not cycled. Mind you if you don't have a filter in the 55 I'm not sure how that would effect the nitrate levels. How long has it been running for?


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

i think it looks like the mouth fungus. for the guppies...i thought it was ich...explains why the ich treatment didnt work for them in the hospital tank. 

The calico fantail looks like it has bubbles but they are white...all over it...kinda like it went through the bubble fountain and it still has air on it...but its not...


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

littlebabyfilly said:


> i think it looks like the mouth fungus. for the guppies...i thought it was ich...explains why the ich treatment didnt work for them in the hospital tank.
> 
> The calico fantail looks like it has bubbles but they are white...all over it...kinda like it went through the bubble fountain and it still has air on it...but its not...


 Ich is little white dots all over. It's not patchy. Do you make sure the water you add after you do a water change is the same temperature? Do you de chlorinate it?


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

ok so the goldfish have ich then? the water comes directly from the fauctet...and i treat it with amquel plus. and i try to get it as similar in temp as i possibly can.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

littlebabyfilly said:


> ok so the goldfish have ich then? the water comes directly from the fauctet...and i treat it with amquel plus. and i try to get it as similar in temp as i possibly can.


 Ah no! Ok, I'm pretty sure the goldfish do not have ich, You said the bubbles on them are clear? Ok so I'm confused now. Sorry. You say your goldfish is covered in bubbles? Do the bubbles look like anything or more like blisters on the fish?









This is what ich looks like. 

I'm not sure because it's hard to tell without a photo. But your goldfish MIGHT have gas bubble disease 

"Gas Bubble Disease is caused by a sudden dramatic change in gas pressure in the aquarium. This can happen by changing too much water at one time or by adding cold water to the fish tank. Gas bubbles form in the fins and skin of the fish. The bubbles look like blisters and are very easy to see. The skin will crackle if you run your finger across it. If not treated in time, gas bubbles in the bloodstream will kill the fish. The treatment is to add alot of aeration to the aquarium. Lights should be left off to minimize stress. If you see alot of bubbles that have already popped, consider adding a general antibiotic to guard against secondary infection"


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

so i caught him and looked at it closer...it is white...and covered with a slimy cloudy film...so im assuming this is ich? all five have blood streaked tail fins now...and none are moving very fast...i dont know what to do!


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

oh and just the big calico has the spots/bubbles...the other four just look like they are covered with a cloudy film


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

littlebabyfilly said:


> oh and just the big calico has the spots/bubbles...the other four just look like they are covered with a cloudy film


 Ok, spots or bubbles just to be clear.. The way you described them at first is doesn't sound like ich at all. I'm sorry I don't have time right now to write a huge response. Look at the freshwater diseases sticky. It will mention what the cloudy film is. I'll be back in a few hours and try to help you out more. Really sorry!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi, I'm back now, can you answer a few a of questions before I can help you any farther? What kind of water tester are you using? Do they eat? Are their fins clamped? How long has your tank been running for? Does it look like the photo I attached or does it look like blisters? Example, are they small or large, fluffy looking? I need to know a few of these things before I can try to help you. Sorry.


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

IM using the API freshwater test kit...amonia, nitrites, ph, and nitrates...the tanks have been running for well over a month now...we just moved, and everyone was healthy and happy...now we move...and it all goes down the drain. They have been eating...till today...i tap on the tank and they will get up off the ground and rush over to where i feed them...the calico didnt do this today. They do look like the picture u posted, but only the big calico has this. the other four are covered in slimy whiteish film...not thick...but enough to dull their color...and that is the golfish tank. i know they need a filter...but i havent been able to afford them one...they were in a 10 gal aquarium, and i was enlightened that that was too small for them...so i moved them to this one once we got moved. i will be getting a filter asap...

The guppies, im pretty sure that i have figured this one out...im pretty sure they have mouth fungus, and a body fungus. some of them have even started getting black on the edges of their fins, and in the rays of their tails...sometimes the guppies will swim for hours chasing the current of the filter...

one of the neon tetras seems to have what looks like Brooklynella hostilis as have a few of the previous guppies that died. they would get a white spot like that...then the half moon somewhere in their body which would then be replaced by what looks like crusty or fungus...or something...it obviously hurts them as they dont want to move the affected area.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, if your sure it's ich then start treatment asap. The only problem is I use salt and heat to rid of the ich, and your goldfish wouldn't like the amount of heat it would take to kill the ich. So I suppose you should use meds... But I'm not to sure if goldfish are a big fan of medications. I don't understand why you would be having all these problems? Did you add new fish or anything to the tanks? I'm not to sure about the slime. Could be a number of things, did you look through the disease sticky? If you didn't you seriously should, I don't know what this looks like, you do. The sticky has photos n such so you can see whats going on with the slimy stuff and everything else. Also see "Ich" sticky. This may help you greatly. I hope this helps!


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

i have teated the goldfish with Metheleyne blue...the treatment for ich...and the guppies i have treated with something for fungus...it also helps one of the other things that i think the guppies may have...so maybe it will take care of all of that...im following the directions to a every last word...three of them are swimming this morning...the calico, im not sure if im going to be able to save him 

Two male guppies dead today...whatever this is...it gets their tails, and the tail disappears and their skinstarts flaking off...i have read the disease sticky...i cant find anything like that...


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

oh yeah...the neon tetra looks ten times better today. The calico has an appetite, though he doesnt swim very far...i basically handfed him this morning. which is better than yesterday, he didnt move. im down to 4 female guppies and 2 male guppies, and five tetras in the 20 gal tank...the 10 gal guppy tank is doing well though one of the males that died came out of there today....and some of those females are starting to wobble when they swim....like a slithering swimming type...side to side...i cant see anything yet...but know they dont feel good.

When their tails start this...they get much darker...the one i lost today...he was a red tuxedo...and when i pulled him out of the tank...his dorsal fin was totally gone...and his tail was dark black and mostly gone...and where he used to be red and purple it was almost black.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

littlebabyfilly said:


> Two male guppies dead today...whatever this is...it gets their tails, and the tail disappears and their skinstarts flaking off...i have read the disease sticky...i cant find anything like that...


 Could it be fin rot or some other kind of fungus. I had a swordtail whos sword actually came off of his tail within a matter or 12 hours. This can take no time at all. I was just looking at goldfish diseases because ich doesn't make the fish have a thick slime. I'll get back to you if I can find anything on it.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm not sure how accurate this web site is, for the most part it looks ok to me. Have a look and see if any of these sounds like your fish problem. http://www.kokos gold fish.com/disease.html (theres no spaces in the website but I think it messed up because the fishes name is in there, so just take away the spaces)


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

it looks like ich...but i dont understand why they are laying on the bottom.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

littlebabyfilly said:


> it looks like ich...but i dont understand why they are laying on the bottom.


 Because thats what fish do when they arn't feeling well. But I don't undstand how you got ich unless you added new fish?


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

no...i havent added any fish...infact i have removed fish...the comets were picking on them so i got rid of the comets...


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm stumped then... I'm pretty sure ich doesn't just happen. But if your sure... I can't remember... Have you started treatment yet? If so, any improvements?


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

yes i started treatment last night. the goldfish are eating...the calico didnt eat yesterday so that is an improvement...

The guppies...i lost one more, but the others are starting to look better...the neon tetra is getting better too...i will be testing the water later tonight when i get a chance to breathe...


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ha alright this sounds good. Keep updating and good luck to you and your fish.


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

the goldfish are swimming now...they are doing much better...the spots on the calico are almost gone....

the guppies...they arent faring well...the treatment doesnt seem to be doing anything.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

littlebabyfilly said:


> the guppies...they arent faring well...the treatment doesnt seem to be doing anything.


 What are you treating them for? Fungus or fin rot?


----------



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

how are the fish faring? have the guppies died? i also think you may be feeding too little or too much, a lot of problems came from that, experienced or not. well, sorry about the dead fishies, and its not your fault, diseases kill too many animals (my dead danios)


----------



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

how are the fish faring? have the guppies died? i also think you may be feeding too little or too much, a lot of problems came from that, experienced or not. well, sorry about the dead fishies, and its not your fault, diseases kill too many animals (my dead danios)


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

they are doing well...i had one female drop still born babies, but am happy to report that the other dropped about 15 healthy babies. they are a bit smaller than normal, but doing well in a separate tank. down to six guppies and five tetras i think...havent lost any in over a week so thats good.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

What about the goldies? Have you gotten a filter yet?


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

no, but someone is giving me one for xmas


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry I missed this thread... you should have IM'd me in Yahoo when this started. After reading all of the posts here, I can tell you what is wrong with the guppys. It's a disease similar to neon disease... and it's not treatable and it's always fatal... and also contageous! The only way to beat it is to remove and euthanize the affected fish the second you see it starting to appear. 

As for the goldfish, the stress of moving them was enough to cause the ich problem. I'm sorry to hear that my fav of your fish is so sick. :-( What is the temp on the tank? Can you at least get an air stone in there? It sounds like oxygen deprivation among other things. That would explain the laying on the bottom so much and also the red veining in the fins. They may also have a bacterial infection, but Little Fizz was right to tell you to be careful with meds... they can't handle many. 

IM me in Yahoo and let me know the latest, or give me a call after 10pm tonight... we'll talk it all thru and get you and your fish back to where they should be!


----------

